# CigarStorehouse.com too good to be true?



## bcurtis (Apr 25, 2014)

First post from a long time lurker. I am grateful for this resource and the immense amount of helpful information contained within (it's too easy to spend hours upon hours reading posts here!).

So, I came across the above mentioned site during a google search. After seeing the prices (50% or less of the major e-tailers), I tried to do some digging. I cannot seem find any worthwhile information on this outfit (good or bad), so I'm guessing there's something fishy going on. A box of Oliva Connecticut Reserve Toro for $50... Tabak Especial Toro Dulce for $64?? There's many other boxes for sale on this site at prices of 50-70% less than everywhere else.

You never know... sometimes you find spectacular deals once in a while. This one just seems too good to be true. Stock of 4000+ units of nearly every item seems a bit much. Also, the fact that the domain was registered in April of this year doesn't lend confidence. Anyone have information on this place?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I would be cautious, site was just created 2 months ago. I looked at the the website owners registered address and it is the guy's house and not a business address. With that being said, his contact info shows a business address in Harlem NY and the owners address in in NJ, so not far fetched. I have double checked NY database for business entities and Cigar Storehouse is not listed. Another concern that I would have as well is that, when you try to checkout, he is not using a SSL certificate on his server to secure and encrypt data going to his site. 

you know what they say, when things are too good to be true, they usually are.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

also i watched the scroll banner on the site......still has the basic how to do things on two of the three.....If it looks like a Zebra and acts like a Zebra.....ITS FAKE


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah but great prices for sure LOL

perhaps these boxes of stogies fell off the back of the truck carrying them through Harlem


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Just thinking, in the off chance they are legit, I wonder if we do our crowd sourced funding, say we get 30 people to pitch in $2 to one person and then that person goes out and gets a prepaid Visa gift card and places an order for a box. Reports back to us to see if the company is really on the up and up. Post pics of the box, cigars, cut one or 2 open, smoke one etc. That person would get to keep the box as they are the ones going through the hassle to do it.

For me, I would play either role as the buyer or I would be more than happy to contribute a couple of bucks to find out if it is legit or not, who knows, we may find a jewel here.

Also, is there anyone who lives/works near Harlem to go by the warehouse to see if it is real.
398 F 138th Street
New York, NY


I sent an email to them, flat out asking:

"How are your prices so low? Are you an authorized reseller and if so what is the company listed as the reseller. I represent a large group of individual consumers who are interested in your products."

Let's see what their response is.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

or we get 6 ppl to pitch in 10 and get the box split


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> or we get 6 ppl to pitch in 10 and get the box split


skip pitching in, skip the whole thing. So for sh!ts and giggles and I made up some info during checkout and even though they list These credit cards, on the home page:







During Checkout, only Western Union is listed and it goes off to China


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

elco69 said:


> skip pitching in, skip the whole thing. So for sh!ts and giggles and I made up some info during checkout and even though they list These credit cards, on the home page:
> View attachment 52866
> 
> During Checkout, only Western Union is listed and it goes off to China
> ...


I like having clever IT guys around!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

quazy50 said:


> I like having clever IT guys around!


:smile:


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

So when are you heading to western union to finish up your payment?

lol


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

HighNoon said:


> So when are you heading to western union to finish up your payment?
> 
> lol


When am I heading there? I just got back!....lol


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

elco69 said:


> When am I heading there? I just got back!....lol


haha - me thinks this one at best is another case of the Chinese hackers infiltrating the U.S. It is crazy stuff like this makes it to the interwebs


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

@elco69 you got us all a box right!?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

lostmedic said:


> @elco69 you got us all a box right!?


Damn right I did! Party at my place, grab a box, of choice, on your way out. Suggestion grab the Glasstop Cohibas before they run out!


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

In fairness, have ordered a lot of stuff from China (although no cigars, yet!), and never had any problems. In fact I'm often astonished at how quick and cheap the shipping usually is!

Hmmm, maybe time for a little 'experiment"….


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

I was hoping for this box thooo..............






:gaga:


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Looks like the HMRs, buddy had one, didn'teven finish it, pitched it and grabbed another.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

Ming on Mongo said:


> In fairness, have ordered a lot of stuff from China (although no cigars, yet!), and never had any problems. In fact I'm often astonished at how quick and cheap the shipping usually is!
> 
> Hmmm, maybe time for a little 'experiment"&#8230;.


U gonna buy and report back to us?


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Judging from your formidable tastes, Elco, I'm afraid we might be coming from different 'perspectives' (…lol)!

Although more seriously, lemme take a look and will let 'ya know if anything grabs me….


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Looks like the HMRs, buddy had one, didn'teven finish it, pitched it and grabbed another.


If I ever had one of these I would never smoke it just for that reason.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hahaha this is awesome. They are literally selling below wholesale. This is a total scam. Stay away!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Honestly the very fact that you went looking to buy at and even asked if "CigarStorehouse.com" was a legit company just screams that your a bit clueless in this hobby.


----------



## quazy50 (Aug 6, 2007)

The website is full of gramatical errors. 

"Cigar StoreHouse Inc specializes in providing high-quality cigar lovers worldwide."

They provide high-quality cigar lovers! aren't we high-quality cigar lovers? well... some of us? hah


----------



## Ming on Mongo (May 15, 2015)

Dunno, maybe it's the tantalizing possibility of a 'bargain' (dubious or otherwise), but it's interesting the way this thread seems to bring out the 'competitive' side in some folks. Which is all the more ironic in a hobby that's sometimes compared to 'burning money'! :tongue:


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

HighNoon said:


> So when are you heading to western union to finish up your payment?
> 
> lol


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128513; [email protected]#&ing scam artists!&#128512;


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

STAY AWAY!

The guy who registered cigarstorehouse.com - Guobing Wang aka Andy Wang - has been involved in a string of websites "selling" cigarettes at low cost. Each site, including this new one for cigars, preys on people who jump on an amazing deal without doing their homework. He's using these sites to collect personal information and/or payments via Western Union and, of course, he never ships anything out... That's mostly because it's tough to ship out product that you don't have, in a warehouse you don't own, with employees who don't exist. It's. A. Scam.

By the way, his cigarette sites - and by mentioning them here, hopefully the search engines will start to reference this when people search for them - is/are/have been cigarettepurchase.com, cheapcigarettesoutlet.com, kkare.com, cigaretteshop.us and usa-cigarettes.com. There are probably more, and I'm sure we'll soon see more cigar sites in his name.

Look, we all love cheap cigars and we all want to save every last penny that we can, but there's a limit on how much of a discount you'll realistically receive. That said, the easiest way to save money on premium cigars is to find a tobacconist you trust and become his loyal customer. In no time you'll be paying less than sticker price or at least you'll be getting extras for paying sticker price.


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

szyzk said:


> STAY AWAY!
> 
> find a tobacconist you trust and become his loyal customer. In no time you'll be paying less than sticker price or at least you'll be getting extras for paying sticker price.


I truly hopes this is feasible where I live. I try to do a weekly "deal" at my local place to support it. Sometimes it is a deal, most times it is a total rip (this most recent weeks for example). I liken finding a trustworthy tobacconist to finding a goo auto mechanic.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

HighNoon said:


> I truly hopes this is feasible where I live. I try to do a weekly "deal" at my local place to support it. Sometimes it is a deal, most times it is a total rip (this most recent weeks for example). I liken finding a trustworthy tobacconist to finding a goo auto mechanic.


The biggest thing is finding someone who shares similar tastes. Whether it's brick & mortar or online, find one or two employees who enjoy smoking the same sticks you do, and as long as they deal with you semi-regularly and can count on you to support them with a semi-regular purchase you'll quickly have early access to certain cigars, preferential pricing, free smokes, etc. It may be harder to get a great deal at a B&M because of overhead & issues associated with that, but there's always a deal to be had on what you want, not just what the store is pushing. This certainly goes for online, too.

I have countless customers that deal directly with me because over the past few years we've struck up a friendship, and they trust my suggestions while also knowing I'm giving them my rock bottom price. I'm far from the only employee in this industry who can say that!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

szyzk said:


> I have countless customers that deal directly with me because over the past few years we've struck up a friendship, and they trust my suggestions while also knowing I'm giving them my rock bottom price. I'm far from the only employee in this industry who can say that!


Let me be one of the first to say, Andrew is really, really good people. (Even if his last name is unpronounceable/unspellable. :biglaugh

I would not hesitate to use him, or the company he works for, Nice Ash (which also owns Cigars At Your Price, which I used often when I bought more NC stuff). Never had anything but top notch service!


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

szyzk said:


> The biggest thing is finding someone who shares similar tastes. Whether it's brick & mortar or online, find one or two employees who enjoy smoking the same sticks you do, and as long as they deal with you semi-regularly and can count on you to support them with a semi-regular purchase you'll quickly have early access to certain cigars, preferential pricing, free smokes, etc. It may be harder to get a great deal at a B&M because of overhead & issues associated with that, but there's always a deal to be had on what you want, not just what the store is pushing. This certainly goes for online, too.
> 
> I have countless customers that deal directly with me because over the past few years we've struck up a friendship, and they trust my suggestions while also knowing I'm giving them my rock bottom price. I'm far from the only employee in this industry who can say that!


Thanks for the tip. Like you suggested, the weekly deal is "pushed". I go in and ask them reccs what I like X cigar. They always say, oh man if you like X cigar you will like the special. I come home and find the "special" cigar online for half the cost. I know NY cigar prices suck... but not that bad.

I did just try a new place I found that is out of the way. The sales person kept pushing me away from more $$ cigars to cheaper ones "you are just paying for the name with that one". LOL Although I am not sure I left the store with what I asked them for. We will see in a few weeks as I smoke the 5 or so cigars I grabbed.


----------



## Alhajivinco (Apr 12, 2016)

*Cigarstorehouse.com is truly fake.*

I sent them a note recently saying they were a scam for accepting payments through Western Union only. I noticed they updated their website recently and added other forms of payment like Visa, etc. When I attempted to make an order last Sunday using my Visa card, the order was unable to complete after three attempts. But my bank took the monies from my account though they had not credited the Cigar Storehouse by the time I called them to block payment. I believe it is another scam to get people's credit card numbers in order to 'steal' their money.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

After reading the info in this almost 1 year old thread, you still tried to use your VISA on that site? Bigger balls than me, my friend.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alhajivinco (Apr 12, 2016)

bcurtis said:


> First post from a long time lurker. I am grateful for this resource and the immense amount of helpful information contained within (it's too easy to spend hours upon hours reading posts here!).
> 
> So, I came across the above mentioned site during a google search. After seeing the prices (50% or less of the major e-tailers), I tried to do some digging. I cannot seem find any worthwhile information on this outfit (good or bad), so I'm guessing there's something fishy going on. A box of Oliva Connecticut Reserve Toro for $50... Tabak Especial Toro Dulce for $64?? There's many other boxes for sale on this site at prices of 50-70% less than everywhere else.
> 
> ...


I was duped by this Company/website a few days ago. They have added cc card payments to their list of payment options and when I used my Visa card, nothing happened. Unfortunately I tried to 'checkout' three times without any of the transactions being successful. Yet my Visa was debited three times. I am working with my bank now to recover my money, over $180 in all.


----------



## azmadurolover (Apr 10, 2016)

quazy50 said:


> I like having clever IT guys around!


X2.....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Buyer beware....this thread is being closed because the company is obviously a scam and to keep this thread open might encourage a new hobbyist to try and order products from them.


----------

